# Canelo weighs in at 166lbs at the 30 day weigh in



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

#theone


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

He looks to be pretty solid. Doesn't look like he has much fat to burn, it is going to have to be water weight and lean muscle mass. 

But I've never cut weight before, so maybe some of you guys will have more insight.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

One ugly mofo on that picture


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

yeah, he looks solid alright. dude is a beast


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He looks to be pretty solid. Doesn't look like he has much fat to burn, it is going to have to be water weight and lean muscle mass.
> 
> But I've never cut weight before, so maybe some of you guys will have more insight.


I was thinking the same thing. It's good that he seems to be in really good shape, but he's already pretty lean with 14 pounds to go


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> #theone


don't know why people are saying he's big. he looks slim and fitted there. pecs and abs rockhard which isn't common among Mexican fighters


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It's good that he seems to be in really good shape, but he's already pretty lean with 14 pounds to go


is the impressive physique a result of working with a conditioning coach/nutritionist for the first time?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesus that hair wants chopping off pronto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> is the impressive physique a result of working with a conditioning coach/nutritionist for the first time?


yeah most likely. He's already been pretty cut though, but this is the best I've seen from him


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

hah, in the upper right corner you can see a painting "Morning in a Pine Forest" by famous Russian painter Shishkin.

I am worried about Canelo, how he supposed to lose another 14 lbs, when he already doesnt have fat to burn. Will he cut his hairs, balls, nails and donate blood?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I agree, he looks pretty lean already. However 14 pounds of water weight is possible. Not ideal, but possible. He might lose 4 more in the coming weeks, then dehydrate the last few days before the weigh in.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

He's going to be a zombie come Sept, but He looks good here

Needs a haircut


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Coming for Floyd's crown.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I hope Floyd doesn't ruin this kid.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a fan of the Leon Kennedy haircut.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This guy is 166 and he looks like this? How the fuck he gonna lose 12lbs other than waterweight - drained mofo.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

You guys wont believe this but I have the same neon green colored under armour shorts..smh


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope he dosnt. His stamina would be disgraceful if he trys to get that off. I dont see why he cannt just walk around at a decent weight so that he dosnt cut hsi career short.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

could probably drop about 6lbs just by losing the boyband fringe!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol I though on boxingscene they said he was entering camp at 165? Dude looks really ****.


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think he has intentions of making 52... he looks the best shape of his career. .


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd by UD


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Canelo will ignore the weight limit.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I think Canelo will ignore the weight limit.


I hope he does..


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

He should come in over the limit, guy is gonna be a zombie if he cuts another stone. Fuck knows what the fine is but if its 300k or something it'll be worth paying.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> I hope he does..


me too :happy


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Saying that, he can probably lose another 5-6 which means he'll only need to dehydrate 8lbs. He has rehydrated 20 before so it looks like thats probably the plan. He's gonna come in at about 162-5


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

He's going to really kill himself to make the weight...and I'm rooting for Floyd. Dude looks great at 166 though


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Cutting his hair will lose him about 14lbs.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Has Floyd's weight been released yet?


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol I though on boxingscene they said he was entering camp at 165? Dude looks really ****.


:dealyep, someone was lyin their ass off.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mmmm that buldge... Uhh ahem - I mean uhh, yeah man he looks in great shape... 

HAHA seiously, dude is gonna have to trim off some muscle mass. Probably started camp with some weight training but now it's gonna be all sparring and road work for the last month. He'll definitely burn off a few pounds of muscle.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

He looks really lean there. I've always had the impression he kills himself to make 154. He's got 14 more pounds to go and it's gonna' be hard work.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

10lbs of water weight ain't shit.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Montero said:


> dude is gonna have to trim off some muscle mass. Probably started camp with some weight training but now it's gonna be all sparring and road work for the last month. He'll definitely burn off a few pounds of muscle.


Even if his conditioning training switches to road work and sparring, he'll still be packing serious power come fight night. But I agree with this. He needs to lose a good 4 pounds of muscle mass, leaving him with 24-36 hours to dehydrate the other ~10 pounds. He'll still rehydrate to at least 165 and be strong, fast.


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

He going to be a walking zombie come fight night, Mayweather knew what he was doing telling him to go to 152, just eliminated any of the risk from this fight, mayweather should of fought him at 154, he's just pulling the wool over peoples eyes, this guy is going to be a walking punch bag and any chance he had in this fight was eliminated when he agreed to 152. Mayweather is a fucking fraud with this shit, the thing is he probably would of beat this kid at 154 just like he would of beat Pacquiao it just sad that he doesn't want to truly test himself and why would he when he's got millions of suckas paying for bullshit match ups, ruining the sport.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> me too :happy


I think he gon be screwed even if he decides to come in at 154. He looks super slim


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I hope Floyd doesn't ruin this kid.


why?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think he and his team knows what they're doing. Wasn't he around the same for his 30 day in vs Trout?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> I hope he does..


Me too. :ibutt #moneyteam


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I think he and his team knows what they're doing. Wasn't he around the same for his 30 day in vs Trout?


He was eager to rush into this Mayweather fight for the payday. He's young and still growing. I don't think he can make 154 for much longer. It'll be interesting to see if he's effective at 160


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I think he and his team knows what they're doing. Wasn't he around the same for his 30 day in vs Trout?


Yes, he had 12 pounds to lose in that fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I think he gon be screwed even if he decides to come in at 154. He looks super slim


I think so too, but then all the blame goes to him


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

beat down said:


> He going to be a walking zombie come fight night, Mayweather knew what he was doing telling him to go to 152, just eliminated any of the risk from this fight, mayweather should of fought him at 154, he's just pulling the wool over peoples eyes, this guy is going to be a walking punch bag and any chance he had in this fight was eliminated when he agreed to 152. Mayweather is a fucking fraud with this shit, the thing is he probably would of beat this kid at 154 just like he would of beat Pacquiao *it just sad that he doesn't want to truly test himself and why would he when he's got millions of suckas paying for bullshit match ups, ruining the sport.*


Don't watch the fight then cry baby.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think so too, but then all the blame goes to him


Floyd by stoppage. Gasnelo isn't gon to know what to do when pitted in there against his fav.:yep


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He was eager to rush into this Mayweather fight for the payday. He's young and still growing. I don't think he can make 154 for much longer. It'll be interesting to see if he's effective at 160


 I don't know how far he goes @160. Dudes no more than 5'8, flat footed, although he a good ring IQ. I don't see him even KO most of the top guys at 54. His power will be average at 160


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd by UD. Canelo's hair looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I don't know how far he goes @160. Dudes no more than 5'8, flat footed, although he a good ring IQ. I don't see him even KO most of the top guys at 54. His power will be average at 160


I think he could beat Quillin, Cuello fought Chavez Jr and Canelo, Canelo stopped him and Jr didn't I tend to think he'll be fine he's not even in his prime yet.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a challenge for Floyd. If Canelo is already looking thin and has to lose more, by fight time he won't last passed the 5th


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

wait i thought he was already at 156? stupid lying ass flomos


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Even if his conditioning training switches to road work and sparring, he'll still be packing serious power come fight night. But I agree with this. He needs to lose a good 4 pounds of muscle mass, leaving him with 24-36 hours to dehydrate the other ~10 pounds. He'll still rehydrate to at least 165 and be strong, fast.


I just don't like that he's got a month to drop 14 pound and there ain't an ounce of fat on him; that won't be easy.

No doubt he's stronger than Mayweather, but Floyd has longer arms and knows how to use distance. I still think he outboxes Canelo, who just isn't ready for this type of fight yet.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> wait i thought he was already at 156? stupid lying ass flomos


I posted that, and I never said it was legit, I just posted it. I'm not in Canelos camp, just like his team lied and said a few weeks ago and said he started camp at 165. Maybe they lied about 156 too!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> I posted that, and I never said it was legit, I just posted it. I'm not in Canelos camp, just like his team lied and said a few weeks ago and said he started camp at 165. Maybe they lied about 156 too!


you lying ass flomo!!

just kidding brah.

He already looks too shredded any chance he might have had is out the window.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why?


Cuz he has a bright future and it's a real possibility. The disparity in sheer speed and timing might have him desperate and spiritually beaten down towards the end of the fight. Floyd won't take a risk if he doesn't have to, but if ends up walking Canelo down, even if he doesn't do much damage, Canelo's confidence could take a beating.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Cuz he has a bright future and it's a real possibility. The disparity in sheer speed and timing might have him desperate and spiritually beaten down towards the end of the fight. Floyd won't take a risk if he doesn't have to, but if ends up walking Canelo down, even if he doesn't do much damage, Canelo's confidence could take a beating.


Young fighters get ruined by Veterans.

Timing is so important in this sport, and Oscar got this one wrong.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Has Floyd's weight been released yet?


I'm sure he's about 150, maybe a tad less. There are a lot of legitimate knocks on Floyd, but nobody can ever question his work ethic or conditioning. Still would be nice to see a pic of him, though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Young fighters get ruined by Veterans.
> 
> Timing is so important in this sport, and Oscar got this one wrong.


Yes, I always had faith Floyd would fight him, I was just hoping it would be a year later at least. I agree with JMM, not quite ready. He's shown he can learn quick though.


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Don't watch the fight then cry baby.


I will be watching the card because of Garcia vs Matthysse but don't worry I wont be paying for it ****** :fuckoff


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> you lying ass flomo!!
> 
> just kidding brah.
> 
> He already looks too shredded any chance he might have had is out the window.


Lol I though you were coming at my neck

But man it must be really tough for boxers to cut weight, especially muscle. I think he should just come in above 152 and pay whatever he has to pay.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo looks good but he's in over his head in this fight, he's just happy to be here. He's not ready for a boxing master like PBF nor will he ever be and will get a dose of sobering reality when the bell rings. PBF has many years of fighting at the elite level and schooling guys while doing it, Canelo will be no different. PBF by wide UD:deal


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I think Canelo will ignore the weight limit.


He will if he's smart. Pay the fine, come in comfortable and have no excuses.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Cuz he has a bright future and it's a real possibility. The disparity in sheer speed and timing might have him desperate and spiritually beaten down towards the end of the fight. Floyd won't take a risk if he doesn't have to, but if ends up walking Canelo down, even if he doesn't do much damage, Canelo's confidence could take a beating.





SJS20 said:


> Young fighters get ruined by Veterans.
> 
> Timing is so important in this sport, and Oscar got this one wrong.


we're getting some predictions for Floyd to take Gasnelo's soul Bernard Hopkins style, interesting

Alv or rather his weight had a big role in making this fight happen so soon. He's going to grow out of 154 soon


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> we're getting some predictions for Floyd to take Gasnelo's soul Bernard Hopkins style, interesting
> 
> Alv or rather his weight had a big role in making this fight happen so soon. He's going to grow out of 154 soon


Yeah that is true, he won't be there much longer.

It might not be permanent, but if Canelo gasses, he'll end up feeling really shitty at the end. It's what Floyd does.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mayweather doesn't have the style that could "ruin" a fighter. Embarrass him? Sure, but we're not talking about prime Tito Trinidad with dynamite in both fists.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

the man has even drained himself for this 30 day weigh in FFS

This is a joke stipulation to weaken Canelo and it has worked.


The man will have to cut 25lbs of water and then put it back on over night


You simply cannot get more weight drained than that, its the definition of the word


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Not a fan of the Leon Kennedy haircut.


i appreciated this RE reference


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

14 pounds for a pro athlete in a month isn't a lot.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Mayweather doesn't have the style that could "ruin" a fighter. Embarrass him? Sure, but we're not talking about prime Tito Trinidad with dynamite in both fists.


Very true, people get a little carried away at times. lulz


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Not a fan of the Leon Kennedy haircut.


Lol, Resident Evil 4 and 6 is my shizz. I agree, but Canelo got swag let him do him.

I feel Canelo is right on track weight wise.

#teamCanelo


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I think he and his team knows what they're doing. Wasn't he around the same for his 30 day in vs Trout?


:deal


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if cutting more weight and trying to maintain that low weight is going to affect him mentally. I just tried a cut and that shit is ruff mentally.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I knew it and this is why the 152 catchweight was BS. That dude looks lean as fuck right now at 166, he is going to be dry as hell on fight night because of the weight limit, bad move on Floyd's part and terrible move on Oscar's part on behalf of Saul. Dude barely made 154 against Trout and you could see the toll it took on him in the fight with his gassing and fighting in spurts, taking off 2 more lbs is going to be psychological and physical torture for him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He was under 154 for Trout.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> 14 pounds for a pro athlete in a month isn't a lot.


Except that 14 pounds is staying there, then before the weigh in he steps into a sauna with a latex shirt or something and sweats off 14 lbs.
Weighs in and then tries to get hydrated again before the fight.

Unless Canelo decides to lose 14 pounds muscle mass and make the weigh in without the need to dehydrate.
Doubt it for a guy who fights around 170 pounds generally


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He was under 154 for Trout.


153.5 and drawn as hell.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was under 154 for Trout.


http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/04...ut-fight-mayweather-bout-out-of-the-question/

172 lbs

Here's some more proof (first second already)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 153.5 and drawn as hell.


They both looked like beasts.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> They both looked like beasts.


Trout looked like a person who could comfortably make weight, saul barely made the limit and looked like a african doing it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

They both looked aces.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

His face looks skinnier than usual, he has definitely dropped some body fat



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> don't know why people are saying he's big. he looks slim and fitted there. pecs and abs rockhard which isn't common among Mexican fighters


Bro come on, yeah hes mexican but hes running on pasty ass ginger DNA


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

That haircut has got to go, but he definitely looks very solid in this picture


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> 14 pounds for a pro athlete in a month isn't a lot.


14 lbs. are easy to lose. Problem is Canelo (most fighters) dehydrate/drain themselves for the 30 day weighin as well. He's def. heavier than 166 tonight. 
That said, I don't think he'll have problems making the weight. Well, not any more than in his past fights. 
Seems to be right on the mark.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Not many fighters have an easy time making weight. Comes with the territory. I've no idea how it's become sucha huge issue now.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

I don't know where he is going to find 15 pounds unless he removes his liver and instestines pre fight. Man this dude is going to be facing Ward one day!

He looks strong and healthy so far. That is great. But damn, without the info on his numbers that picture could easily be him "at weight" and not get a second guess. Hope he makes weight OK.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Saul is unfortunate, 154 and 147 were the only divisions he could compete in because of his size especially when you look at his physical dimensions. The day he can't make 154 his career as an elite is over he doesn't have the skill or motor to compete at the top end of 160 and he sure as hell can't compete skill wise nor physically with the guys at 168 let alone 175.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Saul is unfortunate, 154 and 147 were the only divisions he could compete in because of his size especially when you look at his physical dimensions. The day he can't make 154 his career as an elite is over he doesn't have the skill or motor to compete at the top end of 160 and he sure as hell can't compete skill wise nor physically with the guys at 168 let alone 175.


Agree completely. He is legitimately "big boned".

He would have to fight as a pressure fighter or power brawler above 154 and that isn't in his nature or physical attribute set at all. He is at his best waiting to use explosive counters. No way in hell he pulls that off at 160+. Way to short.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

For all we know he might've had to not eat/dry out a bit for the 30 day weigh in - probably weighs more than 166 right now. He looks like he has a hard enough time making 154, let alone finding an extra 2lbs to lose. I can't see anything but Floyd teeing off on an inexperienced (at this level) severely drained Canelo on this fight 

Obviously ill watch but Matthyse - Garcia is the one I'm buzzing for.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Agree completely. He is legitimately "big boned".
> 
> He would have to fight as a pressure fighter or power brawler above 154 and that isn't in his nature or physical attribute set at all. He is at his best waiting to use explosive counters. No way in hell he pulls that off at 160+. Way to short.


Gamboa?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Saul is unfortunate, 154 and 147 were the only divisions he could compete in because of his size especially when you look at his physical dimensions. The day he can't make 154 his career as an elite is over he doesn't have the skill or motor to compete at the top end of 160 and he sure as hell can't compete skill wise nor physically with the guys at 168 let alone 175.


If he is really struggling to make the weight in these fights that's a possible explanation for his alleged stamina issues, cutting excess water weight doesn't have a significant effect on strength or power but it has been shown to severely impair endurance. With 24 hours to rehydrate/refuel you wouldn't think it would be a major issue but it depends on the extent of the water weight lost.
I still think he's going to cause the upset against Floyd, I don't understand how Floyd fans are so confident when Canelo is by far the most dangerous guy he's fought in over 5 years. I see Floyd on the canvas, he isn't even close to the 'mr unbeatable' his fans make him out to be.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Mayweather Jr weighs in at 150.3 lbs*


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Really? At the 30-day-weigh-in?


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn. So he probably will have a 15 lb+ weight advantage, in the ring.

Mayweather at 150.3 lbs.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

Everyone in here crying about Canelo, Floyd only 150lbs. 

The size difference on fight night is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with other posters, any chance Canelo had is out the window. 152 is too low. If he comes in at 154, will Floyd still fight him?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ROACH said:


> I agree with other posters, any chance Canelo had is out the window. 152 is too low. If he comes in at 154, will Floyd still fight him?


I was thinking this, and I imagine Floyd will have put in the contract make the weight or NO fight. But if for whatever reason Canelo doesn't make it I think Floyd will go ahead and fight him anyway, the contract thing is just a precautionary thing.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

ROACH said:


> I agree with other posters, any chance Canelo had is out the window. 152 is too low. If he comes in at 154, will Floyd still fight him?


Of course he will too much money tied up in the fight for it to be cancelled because Canelo didn't make weight. It would hurt the sport too much. Canelo would pay PBF for not making weight but the fight would still go on.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Don Simon said:


> Everyone in here crying about Canelo, Floyd only 150lbs.
> 
> The size difference on fight night is going to be ridiculous.


No shit Canelo will dwarf him in the ring. I mean what WW in the sport today would weigh 150 30 days out from a fight at 147? Hell most LWW would weigh that much 30 days out for a fight at 140.:deal


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If he is really struggling to make the weight in these fights that's a possible explanation for his alleged stamina issues, cutting excess water weight doesn't have a significant effect on strength or power but it has been shown to severely impair endurance. With 24 hours to rehydrate/refuel you wouldn't think it would be a major issue but it depends on the extent of the water weight lost.
> I still think he's going to cause the upset against Floyd, I don't understand how Floyd fans are so confident when Canelo is by far the most dangerous guy he's fought in over 5 years. I see Floyd on the canvas, he isn't even close to the 'mr unbeatable' his fans make him out to be.


I'm not saying you are...I'm just saying this post makes you sound mildly autistic.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> No shit Canelo will dwarf him in the ring. I mean what WW in the sport today would weigh 150 30 days out from a fight at 147? Hell most LWW would weigh that much 30 days out for a fight at 140.:deal


Floyd is taller and has a longer reach. 
Floyd won't be dwarfed but there will be a big weight differential, also speed differential.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> No shit Canelo will dwarf him in the ring. I mean what WW in the sport today would weigh 150 30 days out from a fight at 147? Hell most LWW would weigh that much 30 days out for a fight at 140.:deal


:deal Too much focus is being put on Canelo coming down and not the fact Mayweather fighting at a weight higher than 147 which he has only done twice before and not looked comfortable.

Still, I predict a Mayweather schooling in this one from round 4 onwards.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

You don't see many fighters that are below the weight 30 days out from the fight.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Don Simon said:


> :deal Too much focus is being put on Canelo coming down and not the fact Mayweather fighting at a weight higher than 147 which he has only done twice before and not looked comfortable.
> 
> Still, I predict a Mayweather schooling in this one from round 4 onwards.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd is taller and has a longer reach.
> Floyd won't be dwarfed but there will be a big weight differential, also speed differential.


Canelo will outweigh PBF by 15 pounds or more on fight night. PBF will be around 150 and Canelo will be damn near 170. Fucking ridiculous really. With that said PBF will share a speed skill and reflex advantage in the fight.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Stylez said:


> You don't see many fighters that are below the weight 30 days out from the fight.


PBF is. Most WW if they had a fight scheduled at 152 would still be over the weight 30 days out.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not saying you are...I'm just saying this post makes you sound mildly autistic.


And this post makes it sound like you have no idea what autism is.


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And this post makes it sound like you have no idea what autism is.


You are fuckin up dealt with.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And this post makes it sound like you have no idea what autism is.


I want you gone.

Lifetime ban bet on Canelo vs Floyd fight?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And this post makes it sound like you have no idea what autism is.


Or do you suffer from OCD?


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

This guys gonna be drained as hell.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo will have problems making weight, which is why the catchweight sucks. Floyd will come into the fight way lighter than Canelo, which is why his team wanted the catchweight. Hopefully Canelo doesn't make weight and the fight goes on. No excuses from his side, and none from the fans.

Who weighs in lower than the contracted limit 30 days out? Against someone who is going to be 15+ pounds higher than the weight limit fight night? Both took a risk with this fight and weight agreement, glad it's happening.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh please with the draining excuses. If Canelo wants to fight Jr WWs and WWs, then he needs to do what he has to do, which is come down in weight. No one is forcing him to fight much smaller guys.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/photo-saul-alvarez-scales-1655-30-day-weigh---51460


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

ATrillionaire said:


> Oh please with the draining excuses. If Canelo wants to fight Jr WWs and WWs, then he needs to do what he has to do, which is come down in weight. No one is forcing him to fight much smaller guys.


but ellerbeweather wants to fight jr middleweights but has to drain them like a bitch ass pussy that his daddy was?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Canelo wont bother his arse making 152. He'll come in bang on 154 and I hope to god he does. Floyd has done it in the past and it would be nice to see him get a taste of his own medicine. Fuck he probably knows Canelo wont make 152 so he'll make an easy couple hundred grand.

Also needs to cut that hair.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Canelo wont bother his arse making 152. He'll come in bang on 154 and I hope to god he does. Floyd has done it in the past and it would be nice to see him get a taste of his own medicine.


Fucking A'.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Canelo wont bother his arse making 152. He'll come in bang on 154 and I hope to god he does. Floyd has done it in the past and it would be nice to see him get a taste of his own medicine. Fuck he probably knows Canelo wont make 152 so he'll make an easy couple hundred grand.
> 
> Also needs to cut that hair.


Yep I think I'd like to see Canelo do that too. I hope he doesn't become weight-drained because it'd but a huge question-mark over his Mayweather's win. I don't know much about weight cutting but he seems pretty lean with not a whole lot to lose.

And yes, the hair is poor.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Relentless said:


> but ellerbeweather wants to fight jr middleweights but has to drain them like a bitch ass pussy that his daddy was?


Yea cause we always hear Mayweather calling fighters out :rolleyes. Drainweather was crying for the Canelo fight.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm sure he's about 150, maybe a tad less. There are a lot of legitimate knocks on Floyd, but nobody can ever question his work ethic or conditioning. Still would be nice to see a pic of him, though.


He was like 148 a couple of weeks ago. Floyd has likely never been 150 in camp.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was under 154 for Trout.


153


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Except that 14 pounds is staying there, then before the weigh in he steps into a sauna with a latex shirt or something and sweats off 14 lbs.
> Weighs in and then tries to get hydrated again before the fight.
> 
> Unless Canelo decides to lose 14 pounds muscle mass and make the weigh in without the need to dehydrate.
> Doubt it for a guy who fights around 170 pounds generally


That doesn't even make sense. Losing that much muscle is not as easy as some make it seem. The fact is that he will be dropping as much water in this fight as he usually does for hos fights. Anyone babbling nonsense about losing X amount of muscle and X amount of water is talking out of their azzes because those variables are dependent upon the athlete. Canelo looked strong against trout so I doubt he will be significantly weaker in this fight, though that depends on how his body handles that extra pound of loss he has to take.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If he is really struggling to make the weight in these fights that's a possible explanation for his alleged stamina issues, cutting excess water weight doesn't have a significant effect on strength or power but it has been shown to severely impair endurance. With 24 hours to rehydrate/refuel you wouldn't think it would be a major issue but it depends on the extent of the water weight lost.
> I still think he's going to cause the upset against Floyd, I don't understand how Floyd fans are so confident when Canelo is by far the most dangerous guy he's fought in over 5 years. I see Floyd on the canvas, he isn't even close to the 'mr unbeatable' his fans make him out to be.


I'll disagree with your assumption that cutting water % doesn't affect strength or power. IIRC, I've read studies that indicated a quantifiable loss of those variables for every % of water an athlete/person is deficient and it wasn't near negligible. With that said, every one is different and handles dehydration differently. Possibly your application of the word "excess" is confusing because anything under someone's 100% fluid level is not excess and physically only a detriment, from a physiological point of view.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

burn1 said:


> *Mayweather Jr weighs in at 150.3 lbs*


Guess that shoots my theory to sh1t! lol


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Losing that much muscle is not as easy as some make it seem. The fact is that he will be dropping as much water in this fight as he usually does for hos fights. Anyone babbling nonsense about losing X amount of muscle and X amount of water is talking out of their azzes because those variables are dependent upon the athlete. Canelo looked strong against trout so I doubt he will be significantly weaker in this fight, though that depends on how his body handles that extra pound of loss he has to take.


The last few pounds of water are always the hardest and most painful to sweat off.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

If Canelo doesn't make weight I could see the fight getting called off. "The money"...yeah I get all that, but if anybody would say fuck the money just to prove a point, it would be Floyd. He has his money, can still make money, and doesnt "need" GBP to do it necessarily. Just saying Canelo needs to make weight (because I want to see the fight). Those saying you hope he unprofessionally misses weight, that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> The last few pounds of water are always the hardest and most painful to sweat off.


I understand that, but not sure how that relates to the points I was making in my post.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> I'll disagree with your assumption that cutting water % doesn't affect strength or power. IIRC, I've read studies that indicated a quantifiable loss of those variables for every % of water an athlete/person is deficient and it wasn't near negligible. With that said, every one is different and handles dehydration differently. Possibly your application of the word "excess" is confusing because anything under someone's 100% fluid level is not excess and physically only a detriment, from a physiological point of view.


I don't know what on earth you've been looking at but it's been shown that losses of 4-5% water weight are tolerable and result in no loss of strength or power. What I'm saying isn't an assumption, it's based on the scientific literature. That 5% is considered the most an athlete should be losing, with no more than ~2% ideal to completely prevent any detrimental effects.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> If Canelo doesn't make weight I could see the fight getting called off. "The money"...yeah I get all that, but if anybody would say fuck the money just to prove a point, it would be Floyd. He has his money, can still make money, and doesnt "need" GBP to do it necessarily. Just saying Canelo needs to make weight (because I want to see the fight). Those saying you hope he unprofessionally misses weight, that makes no sense at all.


Floyd, always a professional. He always makes the contracted weight right?


----------



## EL CABALLO (Jun 6, 2013)

Re: Reppin501 Post#124,
U R concious Floyd failed to make weight against JM right!?!..... just sayin'... makes ur post sound, hmm, weird !!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

He's fucked if he needs to lose 14 pounds from that pic...


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

ATrillionaire said:


> Yea cause we always hear Mayweather calling fighters out :rolleyes. Drainweather was crying for the Canelo fight.


He was. his mother boyfriend al haymon and his other daddy richard schaeffer have been building up canelo to one day become an opponent for ellerbeweather.

every fight canelo had was to build up a floyd fight.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> If Canelo doesn't make weight I could see the fight getting called off. "The money"...yeah I get all that, but if anybody would say fuck the money just to prove a point, it would be Floyd. He has his money, can still make money, and doesnt "need" GBP to do it necessarily. Just saying Canelo needs to make weight (because I want to see the fight). Those saying you hope he unprofessionally misses weight, that makes no sense at all.


Reppin brah we know you love to suck the black ding dong but stick to facts brah. Mayweather is a prostitute for money he'd sell his daddy.

oh and lets not forget he paid JMM off coz he couldn't make the weight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

How much did Money weigh for Marquez?


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

contract weight was 144 he came in at 146


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo is right on track to make weight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd isn't going to call the fight if Canelo doesn't make weight. 


He's probably already anticipating it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> He was like 148 a couple of weeks ago. Floyd has likely never been 150 in camp.


:happy:happy


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I knew it and this is why the 152 catchweight was BS. That dude looks lean as fuck right now at 166, he is going to be dry as hell on fight night because of the weight limit, bad move on Floyd's part and terrible move on Oscar's part on behalf of Saul. Dude barely made 154 against Trout and you could see the toll it took on him in the fight with his gassing and fighting in spurts, taking off 2 more lbs is going to be psychological and physical torture for him.


Who says he'll come in at 152 ?

He might pull a Floyd and renege on the two pounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think Floyd would take the fight if Canelo didn't make the weight, they picked a catchweight for a reason.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think he'll take the fight. Too big of an event.


----------



## RobPalmer/Jonesy/USARob (Aug 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't see how you guys think he's gonna outgrow 154 anytime soon.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

If Canelo came in 2 over and willing to pay the fine and Mayweather said no he would be the biggest joke in boxing after the shit he pulled with Marquez.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If Canelo came in 2 over and willing to pay the fine and Mayweather said no he would be the biggest joke in boxing after the shit he pulled with Marquez.


Definitely, he'd go through with it.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

It is in the contract that Alvarez MUST make the weight.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, he looks lean. Not sure how he will make the contracted weight. He's going to kill himself hitting that weight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> It is in the contract that Alvarez MUST make the weight.


It was in the contract for Marquez, Murray, Escobego etc etc etc - there will be a penalty clause in there. Maybes they done a Pacquaio and made it a million per pound but he'll not cancel the fight if he doesn't make it.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think Floyd would take the fight if Canelo didn't make the weight, they picked a catchweight for a reason.


He doesn't have much choice.

a) The extra two pounds would be no different than what he did to Marquez, so he would look a right fool if he backed out.

b) I believe he's contractually obligated to accept a cash penalty for any 'over' weight up to 154.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Setanta said:


> He doesn't have much choice.
> 
> a) The extra two pounds would be no different than what he did to Marquez, so he would look a right fool if he backed out.
> 
> b) I believe he's contractually obligated to accept a cash penalty for any 'over' weight up to 154.


Actually he does have a choice.
He can chose to enforce the penalty or call the fight off after failure to make contracted weight. It really is that simple.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Actually he does have a choice.
> He can chose to enforce the penalty or call the fight off after failure to make contracted weight. It really is that simple.


Read a) again, Bama.

a) The extra two pounds would be no different than what he did to Marquez, so he would look a right fool if he backed out.

He really wouldn't have much choice.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Read a) again, Bama.
> 
> a) The extra two pounds would be no different than what he did to Marquez, so he would look a right fool if he backed out.
> 
> He really wouldn't have much choice.


What did Floyd do against Marquez?
Marquez finally fought a man his own size (They were rougly the same weight) and he got dominated.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

dyna said:


> What did Floyd do against Marquez?
> Marquez finally fought a man his own size (They were rougly the same weight) and he got dominated.


marquez fight was contracted at 143 but cowardweather came in at 146


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> Lol I though on boxingscene they said he was entering camp at 165? Dude looks really ****.


Many fighters do weight training early in camp and only torture their body later. Martinez for example gains weight in camp before cutting and others like Chris Byrd used to gain all the way, so this doesn't mean Saul have weight problems. Taking a shit and a piss, losing that hair and he's probably 160lbs. Rest can go down or give major troubles, but that's up to the future.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Setanta said:


> He doesn't have much choice.
> 
> a) The extra two pounds would be no different than what he did to Marquez, so he would look a right fool if he backed out.
> 
> b) I believe he's contractually obligated to accept a cash penalty for any 'over' weight up to 154.


Actually, Marquez had the right to say no fight and walk away. Floyd can do the same and it'll be Alvarez' fault.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Actually, Marquez had the right to say no fight and walk away. Floyd can do the same and it'll be Alvarez' fault.


Exactly this isn't rocket science. LOL.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> marquez fight was contracted at 143 but cowardweather came in at 146


Ok, didn't know.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Actually, Marquez had the right to say no fight and walk away. Floyd can do the same and it'll be Alvarez' fault.


I don't know the exact details of the contract between Mayweather and Marquez, nor the contract between Mayweather and Alverez. It's quite likely you don't either. It would seem reasonable that if penalties are agreed to in advance, then that would be the aggrieved party's only option.

But whether or not that is the case is not my main point.

For the slow-witted, I'll repeat it again.

*a) The extra two pounds would be no different than what he did to Marquez, so he would look a right fool if he backed out*.

So, without drawing a picture, the most straightforward restatement of the point (which already appears obvious to most in the thread) is that Floyd would look both hypocritical and foolish if he cancelled the fight on account of Canelo weighing in at 154 for a 154 title, two lbs over the catchweight, when he himself ignored the agreed-upon catchweight in an earlier bout and chose to pay the agreed-upon penalty.

Final tiny point. It's quite likely Showtime, heavily invested in Floyd here, would not permit the cancellation if there was an obvious solution.

So, as already stated,* NOT *fighting a 154 lb Alvarez is not a realistic option for Floyd.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> Exactly this isn't rocket science. LOL.


Nope. It sure isn't. Yet some seem to have difficulty grasping the obvious.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The contracts are simple, you have a contracted weight if you don't meet it the fight can be cancelled because of failure to make weight or it can go on at a cost to the offender over a specified monetary penalty.

The fact is that the offended party can cancel the fight if the contract isn't set, usually a fighter on the money short side will take the fight if the other fighter is over, they need the money. If you have money and the offended party comes over, walking away might not be so hard at all.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The contracts are simple, you have a contracted weight if you don't meet it the fight can be cancelled because of failure to make weight or it can go on at a cost to the offender over a specified monetary penalty.


Possibly, but I don't believe you know this with certainty. You have not seen the contract, and in the case of Floyd-JMM, Floyd requested that the details of the contract be kept confidential till after the fight. It may be that there was a right to refuse the fight on the part of the aggrieved party, but it's more likely that invoking the penalty clause was his sole option. Until we actually see the contract, these details will remain unknown.

But, for the *UMPEENTH* time, this was not my main point, and the answer to the foregoing question does not affect that point.

*Floyd would look both hypocritical and foolish if he cancelled the fight on account of Canelo weighing in at 154 for a 154 title, two lbs over the catchweight, when he himself ignored the agreed-upon catchweight in an earlier bout and chose to pay the agreed-upon penalty.*



Sweethome_Bama said:


> *The fact is that the offended party can cancel the fight if the contract isn't set*


As I mentioned above, we don't know if that is a fact.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> usually a fighter on the money short side will take the fight if the other fighter is over, they need the money. If you have money and the offended party comes over, walking away might not be so hard at all.


What usually happens is the fight goes ahead with penalties, but the title is not at stake as one fighter is above the title limit. In this case, the fight would probably go ahead and the title *WOULD* be at stake for obvious reasons.

Due to the precedent set by Floyd in his Marquez fight, walking away would greatly diminish his credibility, and would probably cost him dearly financially as a result of Showtimes subsequent punitive action.

Expect Floyd to face the Mexican if he comes in at 154 or under.


----------

